# Guadalajara Forums



## gdlmx91221 (Nov 18, 2008)

Is anyone aware of any online forums that are specific to Guadalajara?

Thank you!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

By opening this thread, you may have started a spot for folks to discuss Guadalajara.


----------



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

*Gdl!*



gdlmx91221 said:


> Is anyone aware of any online forums that are specific to Guadalajara?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi and count me in on a Guadalajara forum as I will finally be living there full time at the end of May!


----------



## kateingdl (Apr 15, 2009)

*32 y/o moving to gdl and looking for friends*

Hi,

I'm working on moving to Guadalajara with my husband who is from Mexico City originally. I'm looking for some expat friends to help ease the transition for me a little. Anyone out there interested, send me a note.

Thanks!
Kate


----------



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

HombreEPGDL, congrats on finally moving here! very excited for you, GDL has been patiently waiting 

Kate, I am here in GDL for 5 months now, if you or your husband need any help or company, please feel free to send me a message

Was in Mazatlan for Semana Santa and got hooked up Cocohorchata, anyone know a good place for this in GDL? thanks


kateingdl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm working on moving to Guadalajara with my husband who is from Mexico City originally. I'm looking for some expat friends to help ease the transition for me a little. Anyone out there interested, send me a note.
> 
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It looks like there are now three of you in the "Guadalajara Club" and one who enjoys a good horchata. It is available wherever aquasfrescas are served, but I've not seen the 'coco' flavor. Have a look at your large grocery stores, in the packaged drink mix section; Horchata is available as a mix in many flavors. Maybe you will find it there.
If you guys need an 'expat fix' you can always visit the Lake Chapala Society in Ajijic, or even the American Legion in Chapala.


----------



## gdlmx91221 (Nov 18, 2008)

I arrived in GDL on Saturday and I'm staying in a hostel near downtown.

In what areas are you all?



sigler311 said:


> HombreEPGDL, congrats on finally moving here! very excited for you, GDL has been patiently waiting
> 
> Kate, I am here in GDL for 5 months now, if you or your husband need any help or company, please feel free to send me a message
> 
> Was in Mazatlan for Semana Santa and got hooked up Cocohorchata, anyone know a good place for this in GDL? thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Now that you are all in the area, remember to use the private message system to exchange personal contact information, such as addresses, phone or e-mail, etc., in order to maintain privacy. Kate, will still have to use the visitor message system until she has more posts.
Enjoy Guadalajara; it is a very nice city.


----------



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

gdlmx-congrats! now maybe the 1000 questions will stop! just joking!

your staying in a hostal downtown, very cool, downtown is a lot of fun, check out Chapultepec, you can walk there from downtown in about 20 minutes.

i am in Zapopan, if your looking to stay long term, would definetely recommend it, stay close to Ave. Patria and downtown is just 15 minutes bus ride away


----------



## Artster (Jan 28, 2011)

sigler311 said:


> gdlmx-congrats! now maybe the 1000 questions will stop! just joking!
> 
> your staying in a hostal downtown, very cool, downtown is a lot of fun, check out Chapultepec, you can walk there from downtown in about 20 minutes.
> 
> i am in Zapopan, if your looking to stay long term, would definetely recommend it, stay close to Ave. Patria and downtown is just 15 minutes bus ride away


I'll throw my vote in for San Pedro Tlaquepaque. I moved here 9 years ago from Los Angeles, have a business here and really enjoy it. What I like the most is the small village living within a friendly community that immediately adopts you and makes you a friend. There's a growing expat community that enjoy these same things and we have a great ol' time. A small village environment right next to Mexico's second largest city? It's the best of both!

If you'd like more information, feel free to contact me.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

FYI: There are hundreds of Americans at the Universities in GDL.


----------



## dsuehurst (Apr 13, 2010)

There is an American Society in Guadalajara which helped my transition. I have been here since April 2010. The drive to Lake Chapala and Ajijic is nice but can be a bit far, and there are lots of Americans in Guadalajara.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

There is an English language forum for chapala which is close by chapala.com

BTW is anyone in Guadalajara aware of a rumored incident on the weekend at San Jose del Taco Trailer park. I am trying to confirm if it is true or not.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

telcoman said:


> There is an English language forum for chapala which is close by chapala.com
> 
> BTW is anyone in Guadalajara aware of a rumored incident on the weekend at San Jose del Taco Trailer park. I am trying to confirm if it is true or not.


I haven't heard of anything this past weekend. I live in San Jose de Ta_j_o, but not the trailer park. If anything had happened I would have probably heard the sirens.


----------



## AdeOB (Feb 3, 2011)

Any ideas on getting involved with english speaking clubs? I'm hoping to move out to GDL on my own within the next six months and would be great to get involved in societies to meet some new friends, but my spanish is mediocre.

How about foreign university students based in GDL?


----------



## gsalcedo01 (May 10, 2011)

*share moving cost from Southern California in to Guadalajara Jal Mx*

Hi to all,

I'm planing to bring my household goods in to Guadalajara Jal MX. I'm looking for people wanting to do the same (or near by cities like lake Chapala or Ajiji) in the next 30 days, we can share the transportation fees to save money. If you are interested please contact me at 714/515-6711 or by email [email protected].


----------

